# R/O System - Need Help



## Zee (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I have 2 stage Coralife R/O system can anyone please explain if 2 stage R/O is good for saltwater? Also how many stages of an R/O system is good for a reef tank? pic of my R/O system is included BTW it's 25GPD. 

Thanks. 
Zee


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I assume the more stages si better, but I perfectly use this one and getting 005 compared to 160 for tap water.
25GPH is headache to use because in reality i was getting approximately 5G per 8 hours. It all depends how many gallons you need
I do not know if water lost is the issue for you, but I was getting 10G waste water for 1G RO water. These units do not have flow restrictors installed by coralife.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Zee (Jan 10, 2011)

Actually I was getting the same flow in the beginning but few days before I added an extra "T" valve to mix cold and hot water, now the flow of R/O is way more better it's like if the waste water is 1 Gallon my R/O water collection is half a gallon, mixing hot water with cold has improved the performance. 

Plus what do you suggest what kind of filters should I have for this two stage R/O system? Do you recommend the default filtration cartridges which came with the filter (carbon + the other micro filter cartridges) or do you recommend something else. 

Thanks,


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Zee said:


> Plus what do you suggest what kind of filters should I have for this two stage R/O system? Do you recommend the default filtration cartridges which came with the filter (carbon + the other micro filter cartridges) or do you recommend something else.
> 
> Thanks,


Can't say anything about it, but I had enough and ordered new 90G membrane from MOps.
These pre-filters cost nothing, until you going to put expensive stuff, but what is the point if you getting clear water using regular ones.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Unless it has a DI chamber I would not use it for Saltwater AT ALL.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Unless it has a DI chamber I would not use it for Saltwater AT ALL.


What DI chamber? is TFC Membrane not enough? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Not a chance, You need a DI resin chamber to get 0 TDS.

It removes eveything that a Reg RO misses.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

you could add an additional membrane and a booster to make it more efficient.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Or save $$ and just add a DI chamber


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Or save $$ and just add a DI chamber


Will try to find out who sell it. I seen in Buulk supply they have chambers amd Mops has membrane
Thanks.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I never heard of mixing hot water to get more water from RO/DI. If you're getting 2:1 waste/filtered, you can probably file for a patent.

Make sure the membrane is not damaged in any way.

If it's 2 stage, then most likely DI isn't there. You *can* get pretty close to 0 TDS with RO only, which is still better than tap water. However, for saltwater it is recommended to add DI.

I was using RO water in my nano, and it worked fine as is.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

People have told me running hot water through an RO unit will ruin the membranes... you better check your out put water's tds.


----------



## Zee (Jan 10, 2011)

finally I've added DI unit with RO. Bought it from Bigal's @ $79+tax.


----------



## Zee (Jan 10, 2011)

Cypher said:


> People have told me running hot water through an RO unit will ruin the membranes... you better check your out put water's tds.


In the beginning I was getting very low flow because the water was too cold. I had to adjust water temp: (according to the manual) by mixing hot water. since then the flow is great before adding DI the tds/ppm was 05 and after adding DI the TDS/ppm is '0'.


----------

